

Ask HN: What determines whether I can reply? - apotheon

I've noticed that in some cases I can't reply to comments, and in others I can.  It's not even a case of not being able to respond to comments I've downvoted, or to comments that belong to people I've downvoted elsewhere, or comments within a particular subthread where I've downvoted someone's comment.  I don't see the pattern, and it's frustrating to not be able to reply to someone who is engaged in discussion with me.  What's the rule?
======
yan
Time proportional to the depth of the comment.

~~~
frossie
In other words (in case that was too succint for the OP) - just wait a while
and you will be able to reply.

It's supposed to keep the lid on flamewars.

~~~
apotheon
Okay, that makes perfect sense. Thanks for the clarification.

My hesitation to just take the answer and run wasn't so much succinctness as
that it was open to interpretation.

